# Форум для решивших переступить черту > Обсуждаем суицид >  Не имею права???

## GanibaL

Народ, как вы относитесь к людям, которые утверждают, что человек *не* имеет права покончить с собой? Если на обычном форуме появляется тема про самоубийство, то там сразу начинается поток одних и тех же высказываний: эти люди слабые; человек не имеет права лишить себя жизни.
    1) Люди все слабые. Практически любое действие человека можно назвать слабостью. Ты ешь 3 раза в день? - Слабак, мог бы выжить и с одним приемом пищи в день.  Ты носишь обувь? - Слабость, не хочешь испытывать неприятные ощущения от босой хотьбы по асфальту.  И т.д., и т.п.     Слабость характерна человеку. А если ты говоришь, что человек покончивший жизнь самоубийством - слабак, то расскажи про свои заслуги, которые позволяют тебе называть себя сильным. 
     2) Не имею права лишить себя жизни? А кто собственно лишил меня права распоряжаться своей жизнью, в какой момент она стала чужой? С таким же успехом можно сказать, что я не имею права есть жирную пищу, т.к. она вредна для организма, ведь я не имею права распоряжаться своим здоровьем. Спросите у того, кто имеет право распоряжаться моей жизнью, как я должен жить, и что должен делать, чтоб ему понравилось. А то я себя преступником чувствую: распоряжаюсь тем, что мне НЕ принадлежит так, как сам захочу.

----------


## Ness

Мне кажется, это всё страх. Страх - вообще, наверное, один из сильнейших мотиваторов для человека.
В данном случае - страх перед неизвестностью.
Ну, и религиозность здесь тоже где-то рядом (как истина   :Smile:  ).

Хотя, по моему скромному мнению, нет стопроцентных "жизнелюбов". Просто у всех разный болевой порог и предел терпения. Перейдя *свой* предел, мы начинаем рассматривать суицид как возможность.

----------


## GanibaL

> Мне кажется, это всё страх. Страх - вообще, наверное, один из сильнейших мотиваторов для человека.
> В данном случае - страх перед неизвестностью.


    Кстати да. Люди боятся умереть, и чтобы оправдать свой страх, называют людей, которые добровольно хотят умереть - слабаками, ссыкунами и т.д. 
   Может самоубийство, как факт - это слабость, но это не повод называть самого человека слабым. Т.к. когда говорят, что человек слабый, имеется ввиду, что он слабее чем кто-либо, в данном случае - чем ты сам. Я говорю - ты слабый, следовательно, ты слабее меня. Но кто слабее: человек, который не боится умереть, или человек, который этого боиться? В подобных ситуациях получается так, что человек, который боится умереть называет трусом человека, который этого не боится. Второй с таким же успехом может назвать трусом первого, так как он боится смерти.



> Хотя, по моему скромному мнению, нет стопроцентных "жизнелюбов". Просто у всех разный болевой порог и предел терпения. Перейдя *свой* предел, мы начинаем рассматривать суицид как возможность


 .
    Согласен.

----------


## NoNaMe

абсолютно слабых не бывает, можно быть лишь слабым в чем-то.
Неправильно вообще называть кого-то слабаком.
И вообще, обзывательства - это провокация на действие или бездействие. Люди называют уродами тех, кто убивает людей, чтобы чел сам боялся стать уродом. Так же и с самоубийством.

а права вообще из воздуха взяты. И если чел говорит, что ты не имеешь права, он не хочет чтобы ты это делал.

----------


## тень_мечты

имеешь право на все. люди делают что-то потому что они либо этого хотят, либо у них нет выбора, ну или просто по глупости. а осуждать будут всегда. особенно то, что не понимают. многие ж не могут представить себя в такой ситуации.

----------


## Аска

"У нас есть это право и никто не может его у нас отнять." (с)
А насколько это человечно, правильно, разумно, сильно, слабо и т. д. - это уже дело совести каждого.

----------


## squirrely

А какая тебе разница, имеешь ты право или не имеешь? Ты что, боишься, что тебя посмертно оштрафуют на 100р или в тюрьму посадят?  :Smile:  Права и обязанности - это для живых.

Причины всех этих разговоров в том, что общество пытается защитить себя от излишней смертности. Это нормальная реакция здоровых членов общества. Когото она спасет от необдуманного поступка.

Но если ты все хорошо обдумал и все-таки принял решение умереть, тебе будет пофиг, что об этом говорят окружающие.

----------


## Anubis

> А какая тебе разница, имеешь ты право или не имеешь? Ты что, боишься, что тебя посмертно оштрафуют на 100р или в тюрьму посадят?  Права и обязанности - это для живых.
> 
> Причины всех этих разговоров в том, что общество пытается защитить себя от излишней смертности. Это нормальная реакция здоровых членов общества. Когото она спасет от необдуманного поступка.
> 
> Но если ты все хорошо обдумал и все-таки принял решение умереть, тебе будет пофиг, что об этом говорят окружающие.


 +1 :wink: Удивляет подход тех, кто думает "а что скажет тот-то, а что подумают соседи, а как я буду выглядеть в глазах других, а не обосрусь ли я часом после повешения и пр." Либо живите и пытайтесь встроиться в социум, дабы производить на родню и соседей благоприятное впечатление...либо не живите и не думайте о впечатлении...

----------


## GanibaL

> А какая тебе разница, имеешь ты право или не имеешь? Ты что, боишься, что тебя посмертно оштрафуют на 100р или в тюрьму посадят?


    Нет  :Smile:

----------


## Psalm69

ой ой, пусть меня оштрафуют за смерть на 100 рэ, если это самая большая потеря я готов))

по теме: это не страх, и не слабость - с моей т.зр., это скорее ограниченность восприятия (не в ругательном/уничижительном смысле слова). т.е. просто человек в какой-то момент времени так заморачивается над проблемами, жизненными неурядицами, что его восприятие действительности сужается как бы в тоннель, он начинает заморачиваться, циклиться, не видеть выход (хотя выход может быть и под носом, но он настолько неочевиден!)... я чувствую, что вот у меня например такое время от времени бывает. и помочь тут наверное может опять-таки только посторонний человек (психолог, например). иногда религия, наверное, помогает. родители могут поспосбствовать, или старшие братья сестры (если это случай несчастной подростковой любви)... но бывают такие ситуации, когда реально тупик и выхода нет.

----------


## vlad775577

Человек в праве решать сам,что ему делать со своей жизнью,а если руководствоваться..чем то или кем то,зачем жить тогда. Мы все живые существа....слабости...у всех разные..кто-то ест как хряк,кто-то спит как сурок...не знаю таких людей, чтоб у них, их не было!! Но сказать, что человек кторый покончил жизнь с.у слабый..это не правильно, у всех бывают проблемы и разные ситуации и мы не в праве судить, тех кто это сделал!!

----------


## bugfly

Всё очень просто, нас в этот мир забросили ничего не объяснив и правил изначальных мы его не знаем, поэтому нас плющит и таращит и бьёт обо все стены. Поэтому о каких вообще запретах может идти речь, мы тут вообще непонятно откуда, непонятно зачем и ещё должны следовать каким-то непонятным правилам, которые нам совершенно жизнь не улучьшают???!!! Да никаких запретов нет, какие вообще уместны запреты, если нас как слепых котят сюда забросили, барахтайтесь мол как хотите. Я вообще не понимаю на основании чего можно предъявлять притензии к самоубийце.
Причём, заметьте притензии предъявляет только церковь, гос. структуры и система. А почему? Да потому что мы для них пушечное мясо, мы топливо и если нас не будет они развалятся, им нет дела до нас им только подпитку человеческими ресурсами подавай. А человек не может жить при недостаточном качестве жизни, неважно в какой области (духовной или материальной). Подобно тому как цветы долго не выносят громко играющего металла и вянут, вот мы же не предъявляем к ним притензии и не говорим что нафига вы при моём любимом металле вянете. А вот вышеупомянутые структуры такие притензии выдвигают и это происходит из-за того что они хотят побольше с каждого урвать пока не умер. Так что так могут заявлять только глубоко избалованные элементы системы. Сытый голодного не разумеет. Так что не будьте рабами чужих идей, смотрите каково вам в каждой ситуации, а как на это дядя сэм посмотрит, вам абсолютно наплевать, пусть он сам в свои игры играет, без вашей помощи, не нанимайтесь ему в рабы, делайте и думайте только о том что вам нужно...

----------


## stre10k

да это всего лишь стереотип вот и все

----------


## Crash

> Причём, заметьте притензии предъявляет только церковь, гос. структуры и система.


 Да все, кому не лень, родственники/друзья/... в том числе. И чаще всего _для своих целей_ (кирпичи для системы/"как же мы без тебя" для родственников или т.п.), несмотря на то, что самих самоубийц часто упрекают в эгоизме. Кто же больший эгоист?
Каждый сам вправе распоряжаться своей жизнью так, как он захочет, и на самом деле единственное, что держит любого человека здесь - это он сам (за исключением случаев, когда из-за инвалидности он не может покончить с собой самостоятельно. Кошмарная ситуация, не хотел бы в такой оказаться...).

----------


## 6erikov

Кто-то сказал:В конечном счёте самоубийца не боится смерти, он боится жизни.

----------


## sick boy

не имеешь права если у тебя семья , или другие люди  которые от тебя зависят

----------


## evalia

> не имеешь права если у тебя семья , или другие люди  которые от тебя зависят


 +1
если нет никого, кто на тебе "висит", то вперед и с песней.
вообще, мне кажется, "не имеешь права" означает лишь то, что ты не можешь лишить себя жизни, если есть кто-то, кто напрямую зависит от тебя. во всех остальных случаях человек волен делать с собой что угодно.

----------


## Эндер

> не имеешь права если у тебя семья , или другие люди  которые от тебя зависят


 Кто лишил вас этого права? Это ваш выбор. Хочешь кончай с собой, даже если это обречет зависимых от вас людей на страдания. Никто это право у вас не отбирал. Вы вольны делать все что угодно, Все. Другое дело, что тогда вы попадете под рамки, называемые, бесчеловечностью, эгоизмом и прочее. И тут уже встает вопрос, волнуют ли вас эти рамки?

----------


## moriablanda

> Народ, как вы относитесь к людям, которые утверждают, что человек *не* имеет права покончить с собой? Если на обычном форуме появляется тема про самоубийство, то там сразу начинается поток одних и тех же высказываний: эти люди слабые; человек не имеет права лишить себя жизни.
>     1) Люди все слабые. Практически любое действие человека можно назвать слабостью. Ты ешь 3 раза в день? - Слабак, мог бы выжить и с одним приемом пищи в день.  Ты носишь обувь? - Слабость, не хочешь испытывать неприятные ощущения от босой хотьбы по асфальту.  И т.д., и т.п.     Слабость характерна человеку. А если ты говоришь, что человек покончивший жизнь самоубийством - слабак, то расскажи про свои заслуги, которые позволяют тебе называть себя сильным. 
>      2) Не имею права лишить себя жизни? А кто собственно лишил меня права распоряжаться своей жизнью, в какой момент она стала чужой? С таким же успехом можно сказать, что я не имею права есть жирную пищу, т.к. она вредна для организма, ведь я не имею права распоряжаться своим здоровьем. Спросите у того, кто имеет право распоряжаться моей жизнью, как я должен жить, и что должен делать, чтоб ему понравилось. А то я себя преступником чувствую: распоряжаюсь тем, что мне НЕ принадлежит так, как сам захочу.


 ты имеешь права распоряжаться своей жизнью, но это решение не должно отражаться на чьей-то другой. Вот знаешь, к нам обратился папа одного врача. Его сын с детства хотел быть врачом как его папа. Он выучился и пошел работать. Однажды у него на работе раздался вызов - суицидент. Отправился на этот вызов. По дороге в больницу случилась авария, в результате которой врач умер, а суицидент остался жить и через некоторое время вышел из больницы. Отец недоумевал, почему почему погиб его ребенок, у которого самого были дети и он очень любил жизнь, он не хотел жить без своего сына, а какой-то подонок остался жить, хотя этого не хотел. Знаешь, вот с такими случаями работать гораздо сложнее, чем с самим суицидентом. Это невозможно слушать, это самое страшное что случается у меня на работе. И теперь ты хочешь сказать, что распоряжаешься только своей жизнью?

----------


## moriablanda

Тот врач вез на скорой в больницу этого суицидента. Если бы этого вызова не было, он бы не попал в эту аварию. Хорошо. Еще способ. Человек решил покончить с собой под колесами поезда. Как машинист поезда будет жить дальше, зная, что он под колесами его поезда  погиб человек. Суицидент подойдет к нему заранее и извинится или хотя бы сообщит, что он решил так закончить жизнь? Возможно, человек при разговоре со мной и испытает некие негативные эмоции, но это лишь потому, что я говорю ему правду, которая ему нравится.

----------


## Статист

> Человек решил покончить с собой под колесами поезда. Как машинист поезда будет жить дальше, зная, что он под колесами его поезда погиб человек. Суицидент подойдет к нему заранее и извинится или хотя бы сообщит, что он решил так закончить жизнь? Возможно, человек при разговоре со мной и испытает некие негативные эмоции, но это лишь потому, что я говорю ему правду, которая ему нравится.


   А если этот человек не пойдёт под поезд, вместо этого напьётся в баре, и перестреляет нахрен посетителей бара, потом выйдет на улицу, и застрелиться последним патроном .44 калибра с улыбкой на устах перед группой изумлённых детей+воспитательницы, идущих на экскурсию в музей на выставку животных древнего мира? Что тогда? Что делать человеку, существование которого не приносит пользы, или приносит очень мало, или - более того- очень опасно для окружающих? Попытаться исправиться? Окей, а если шансов очень мало, и если он сам это понимает? Ну и в конце-то-концов, среди "посетителей бара" может быть ваш любимый человек, а среди детей- ваш ребёнок...Что тогда?
 Вот представьте. У вас пульт с двумя(2) кнопками. Первая кнопка- ваш вариант, вторая - мой. Что делать, что делать...

----------


## Сломанная жизнь

> Тот врач вез на скорой в больницу этого суицидента. Если бы этого вызова не было, он бы не попал в эту аварию. Хорошо. Еще способ. Человек решил покончить с собой под колесами поезда. Как машинист поезда будет жить дальше, зная, что он под колесами его поезда  погиб человек. Суицидент подойдет к нему заранее и извинится или хотя бы сообщит, что он решил так закончить жизнь? Возможно, человек при разговоре со мной и испытает некие негативные эмоции, но это лишь потому, что я говорю ему правду, которая ему нравится.


 Где то да это и есть правда ведь все что происходит с нами это череда событий некая цепочка обстоятельств порой от нас независящих! но тут на перед не знаешь к сожалению что ждет сделай ты этот шаг или другой! 
Случай со скорой вины суицыдента нету я считаю ну это мое мнение он не был знаком с погибшим не мог повлиять на ход событий прямо в его судьбе просто случайное, роковое и просто даже издевательское стечение обстоятельств!

----------


## Cynic

Хмм а вот по моему в лица зависящие от человека должны числиться только его дети а не родители или братья-сестры или другие взрослые люди которые не зависят от человека материально а всего лишь привязались. То есть это их проблема что они любят этого человека и будут переживать за него.

----------


## moriablanda

Хорошо, а кто создал эту проблему?

----------


## fuсka rolla

> Хорошо, а кто создал эту проблему?


 люди. все проблемы они создают )
только вопрос-то в чем? 
законодательно не запрещается себя убивать. значит имеете право. 
слабые? Является-ли решение продолжать лежать в сугробе и мерзнуть выражением силы? - нет. почему бы не встать, отряхнуться и пойти домой греться....
вот сигануть с крыши, или в сердце выстрелить- сильно. это к тому, что распрощаться с жизнью на много труднее всего остального. 
Я не пытаюсь оправдать кого-то. Хочу только сказать, что для того, чтобы себя убить не нужна отмашка руководителей и письменное разрешение. от нужного пункта в законе ничего не изменится.

----------


## Дворняга

> Тот врач вез на скорой в больницу этого суицидента. Если бы этого вызова не было, он бы не попал в эту аварию. .


 Он точно так же мог везти больного с аппендицитом и попасть в аварию.

Что касается прав, то я точно так же могу сказать, что другие не имеют права решать за меня и вынуждать меня мучиться.

----------


## Rum

> Народ, как вы относитесь к людям, которые утверждают, что человек *не* имеет права покончить с собой? Если на обычном форуме появляется тема про самоубийство, то там сразу начинается поток одних и тех же высказываний: эти люди слабые; человек не имеет права лишить себя жизни.


 На три буквы. Сразу на три буквы шлю.
Это они не имеют никакого права переубеждать вас. Своя голова на плечах есть.

----------


## trypo

стагнация отчаянной обиды

----------


## Шол

Заходите к нам в гости

----------

